# How to make Notifiacation backround transparent?



## KaneD20 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey guys. I've got a backround that is transparent and I am able to apply it through NinjaMorph, but the pulldownbar cuts the bottom of it off and I want to edit the .png. The problem is, when I edit it the .png is no longer tansparent. Does anyone know how to edit the .png file and keep it transparent/translucent? I want to move the image up a little and keep the transparency. I've attached a copy of the file I'm trying to edit, along w/ a screenshot of what I'm talking about.


----------



## Gunnermike53 (Jul 21, 2011)

froyo or gingerbread??

also you cant metamorph a touch wiz rom.

you have to do some xml editing. head over to irc, im not gonna try and explain it over the forum.


----------

